# Blue 1960 Tiger 3 speed



## phantom (Dec 21, 2011)

April 1960 ALL original Tiger, including Westwinds.......as far as I can tell the only thing that has been replaced is the fender braces......Will probably move to classifieds soon..... If you have interest e mail me direct at xx


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice bike Phantom , Heres my 1956 Ladies 3 speed Tiger


----------



## phantom (Dec 23, 2011)

They could make a lovely couple.....!!


----------



## phantom (Feb 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> April 1960 ALL original Tiger, including Westwinds.......as far as I can tell the only thing that has been replaced is the fender braces......Will probably move to classifieds soon..... If you have interest e mail me direct at xx
> 
> View attachment 35197
> 
> ...



Wow, a blast from the past. I sold this bike to @island schwinn in California maybe ten years ago. I would buy it back for what I sold it for. 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2022)

It is a beautiful bike.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 3, 2022)

see the post date 2011 🤦‍♂️


----------



## phantom (Feb 3, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> see the post date 2011 🤦‍♂️



That's what I said in post #4  I sold the bike over 10 years ago.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 3, 2022)

I have a 1959. Not for sale.

Ted


----------



## Oilit (Feb 4, 2022)

phantom said:


> Wow, a blast from the past. I sold this bike to @island schwinn in California maybe ten years ago. I would buy it back for what I sold it for. 👍



I expect it's held it's value or maybe even appreciated a little. 😃


----------

